# Libtool won't compile shared libraries for Freeswitch



## thewoose (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to compile Freeswitch 1.6.6 on FreeBSD 10.2.  After configuring and trying to disable shared libraries and scouring the internet, I've found no answers.  After attempting to compile each module I get:


```
libtool: link: can not build a shared library
libtool: link: See the libtool documentation for more information.
libtool: link: Fatal configuration error.
Makefile:535: recipe for target 'mod_amr.la' failed
```

Is there a way around this?

Thanks.


----------

